# Text schiebt sich übereinander



## Terrance & Philipp (18. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Box die ist wie folgt definiert:

HTML

```
<div class="box">
Text
Nochmals
</div>
```

CSS

```
.box {
	border-style: solid;
	border-width: 1px;
	padding: 10px;
	width: 80px;
}
```

Das Problem ist, dass der Text im Internet Explorer und im Firefox übereinander dargestellt wird. Das von mir erwartete Verhalten wäre eigentlich, dass er den Text automatisch auf eine neue Linie setzt. Ich habe es auch schon mit einem <br> versucht, doch das zeigt auch keine Wirkung. Was mache ich falsch?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüsse
Michael


----------



## versuch13 (18. September 2005)

Sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht. Was heißt der Text wird übereinander dargestellt? Häng deine Datei mal in den Anhang.


 Gruß


----------



## Maik (19. September 2005)

Die tatsächliche Breite der Box beträgt nach dem Box-Modell 100px (= 80px + 2*10px). Der Text wird umbrochen / untereinander dargestellt, wenn er länger als die Weite (80px) ist, somit wird in deinem Beispiel das zweite Wort in einer neuen Zeile dargestellt. Wenn ein Wort länger als 80px ist, dann wird die komplette Box ausgedehnt.

Von daher kann ich, wie _versuch13_, deiner Problembeschreibung nicht folgen.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. September 2005)

Nun michaelsinterface, das wäre der gewünschte Effekt. Jedoch wird der Text wirklich ineinandergeschoben dargestellt. Zum besseren Verständnis ein Screenshot.

Es scheint als ob sich meine divs überhaupt nicht für meine Anweisungen interessieren. Denn wenn ich das obere div kopiere und Breaks (<br>) dazwischensetze verschieben sie sich auch nicht...

Grüsse und danke für eure Hilfe
Michael


----------



## Maik (19. September 2005)

Kannst du bitte mal den vollständigen CSS- und HTML-Code posten ...


----------



## versuch13 (19. September 2005)

Dann hab ich das tatsächlich richtig verstanden, ich dachte nur das kann doch gar nicht sein. Deshalb fragte ich auch schon nach der kompletten Datei. 


 Gruß


----------

